# my yak set up



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

here's my set up for my yak


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It's pvc pipe cut down to fit exactly to the top of the crate,attached with zip ties.I attach the crate to my yak with bungee cords.The pvc pipes are just big enough in diameter to fit my rods down inside of them.I went for 6 total (i use 4 when yakin',6 if from the bank & i wanna really carry alot,hate changing lures).All i gotta do is reach behind me to grab whichever rod I want to use at the time.Haven't had a problem casting with them sitting directly behind me.Haven't had one come out while on the water as well.I know this looks weird but it works for me.Plus i can store stuff(I.E. pee bottles,extra bungees)inside of the crate.It's got handles built in to help carrying it (especially on the bank).The crate doesn't move or shift while i'm out on the water.The only drawback would be that if there's any low hanging limbs around.A rod could come out if it got caught on a branch somehow.I make sure not to get to close to anything like that(I.E.a bad cast,which i absolutely avoid doing).I keep my small tackle bag(just n case of losing a lure to an underwater snag) between my legs in the cockpit.O.k. everyone you can bust on my "poormans' yak setup" now.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like you're ready to catch some fish! My only worry would be the bungees holding the crate on. Looks a little precarious - like one good bump would send all your stuff overboard.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Very creative! I agree w/jhietter, I would be afraid of one of the bungees snagging on a branch or coming loose on a "bump" and losing everything.....I'm afraid I don't have any better suggestions though....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

On the bungees, you can buy some cheapie hardware and bolt it down to the yak, and then run the bungees through them. That's how I strap down my tackle bag to the front.
Like these kinds of things:
http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=2095

I like it!
But pee bottle? Are you some kind of truck driving kayaker? Just pee in the river, dude. Some of us don't even need to get out to do it...


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Deck loops, man. Deck, loops! Other than that it looks functional, I like it. You could mount the PVC on the outside of the crate, angled so it is less likely to get hang up on trees. Good job!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe a some rod leashes in care you roll or a tree snags your rods.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Always heard stacking stuff up to high on SINKS may cause stability issues...

As long as it works for you it is good. I just could not stand having my poles sticking up in the back. Heck I have two flush mounts that were pre-installed on the kayak I am currently using and they get in the way and are always in trees.

Just have not had the money or time to fix that issue yet.

But again if it works dont change it other then maybe the bungee cord Idea. Seems like it could come off pretty easy.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Always heard stacking stuff up to high on SINKS may cause stability issues...


Agreed. Just be aware that the crate and the poles will make your yak a little more tipsy.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jhietter said:


> Looks like you're ready to catch some fish! My only worry would be the bungees holding the crate on. Looks a little precarious - like one good bump would send all your stuff overboard.


I've actually been up at kiser lake when the winds n waves was pretty good & i never felt or heard it move at all.That's why i used bungees that were on the smaller side(length wise).I could probably lift the back end of my yak up off the ground & get no seperation.The only concern i intially had was that one of the rods would bounce out if i got into some waves but once i realized that since all the rods sit up to the reels basically that'd it'd take some prety big waves to do just that.Lord knows I won't even be out on the water if the winds n waves are that rough.I might be stupid but i'm not that stupid,or atleast I don't believe that I am.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey thanks to all of you that's posted.I now have some other ideas that I might try out now.This was the 1st thing that I came across that seemed to work for me.Actually I don't believe the crate makes me any more like to roll over.Actually seems like the lil extra weight back there helps me out but I could be proved wrong in the future.Been known to have that happen once in awhile.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

mykidsr1, how about these

http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/gimbal-mount.htm

? You can use Scotty's with it.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

leovpin said:


> mykidsr1, how about these
> 
> http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/gimbal-mount.htm


HEY, SWEET!!! That's something I could use. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's a sweet link. What a great and simplistic idea!
An enterprising dude could probably fab that up at home. A couple lengths of wooden shovel handle, maybe a little cap on each, big enough to screw down the external Scotty mounts...


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I like the crate. Only change I'd suggest is mounting the holders on the outside of the crate. That way you can get more stuff in the crate! LOL.. I like anything homemade that's functional! Check out this link for a different spin on the rod holders/crate. OUBassman did something I thought was very creative.

http://www.kayakbassfishing.com/kbfBB3/viewtopic.php?f=142&t=5093


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> But pee bottle? Are you some kind of truck driving kayaker? Just pee in the river, dude. Some of us don't even need to get out to do it...


Hey gettin' out would take to much valuable time away(plus i'm lazy sometimes) from my fishin'.Plus don't wanna pollute the water with my pee.I drink too much pepsi & i'm afraid that my pepsi-pee would foul up the water too much


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

leovpin said:


> mykidsr1, how about these
> 
> http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/gimbal-mount.htm
> 
> ? You can use Scotty's with it.


Ram also makes one that once in the flush mount it expands and locks in then you have a ram ball to mount your rod holders to.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

leovpin said:


> Deck loops, man. Deck, loops! Other than that it looks functional, I like it. You could mount the PVC on the outside of the crate, angled so it is less likely to get hang up on trees. Good job!!


I fish mostly rivers so I angle mine like you suggested.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen you setup before and, man it is nice. I like it. Good job.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey m miller nice set up.Is it hard to get the rods in & out of the holders?Looks like it might be but if it works it works.That's how I view all of our setups that i've seen so far.Good job.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If i fished rivers more than i do(which is never actually) i'd probably figure out something to do for my set up.I mainly fish lakes n larger ponds but I do see where i'd run into problems with the way that my rods sit.By the way i'm always on the lookout for fishin new places & types(rivers) as well.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Leo,
That is exactly what I will end up getting just trying to save up enough money so that I can get the mount for the fish finder, Battery, and rod holders all at once.

m_miller,
Im a cheap @ss and cant afford Ram rod holders...lol But will probably order the Ram mount for the Fish finder. It seems to be a lot more flexible with the angles it provides and seems like it would help keep the glare off the screen better then the scotty.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

That will be my next purchase also. FF, battery and mount. I think for lakes a FF is a must to find structure. BPS has a Eagle Cuda 300 for under 80 McDoubles, it gets good reviews as a low cost unit for kayaks.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

leovpin said:


> That will be my next purchase also. FF, battery and mount. I think for lakes a FF is a must to find structure. BPS has a Eagle Cuda 300 for under 80 McDoubles, it gets good reviews as a low cost unit for kayaks.


I know a few people that have that one and like it. However, you might want to look around for a used one. For a Kayak you really dont need anything special and a lot of the big boat guys will sell older ones pretty cheap.

I bought a used Lawrance X37 for about 30 bucks or so and it should work just fine for what I need it for.

Unless of course you can afford one with GPS.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

> m_miller,
> Im a cheap @ss and cant afford Ram rod holders...lol But will probably order the Ram mount for the Fish finder. It seems to be a lot more flexible with the angles it provides and seems like it would help keep the glare off the screen better then the scotty.


Trust me I know all about that, my wife is a pregnant accountant.  But if you are buying new, scotty mounts are about $30 and ram about $40. Now that i just got my ram holders mounted last night they are worth way more than the $10 difference. Remember like I said I still like my scotty's and will continue to use them but i doubt i buy more.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorta. Scotty's are more like 20 bucks while RAMs are closer to 50. If the difference was just 10 dollars I would have RAMs 

I got a deal on Amazon.com so I got two scotty's for the price of one RAM, free shipping. I am jealous of RAMs, though.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

$33.36 each at boatfix.com UPS just dropped off two thursday.

http://www.boatfix.com/shop4/store/listItems.asp?strSearch=RAM-117SWU


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Good call!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

m_miller said:


> $33.36 each at boatfix.com UPS just dropped off two thursday.
> 
> http://www.boatfix.com/shop4/store/listItems.asp?strSearch=RAM-117SWU


Hmm I dont think they will still be on the Tarpon 100 by the end of the day Saturday....lol


Cant wait to see the yak Rigged this weekend man.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

after the **** I caught for buying them from the wife you will have to fight me for them. 

Looks like it might rain so we will see.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You boys fishing that river up your way this weekend Miller, or going back down south to AEP? That river up there should be just about perfect. I might need to kill a Saturday up there sometime soon.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

That is a good deal. Where was this link 3 weeks ago when I needed it?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> You boys fishing that river up your way this weekend Miller, or going back down south to AEP? That river up there should be just about perfect. I might need to kill a Saturday up there sometime soon.


Saturday AEP trip again. Then I have to make a trip to the river with Santa and Miller....

You can come along if ya want critter.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Found a video that shows the gimbal adapter for the Scotty's
[nomedia="http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Xu2Uyl-IdU"]YouTube- Scotty Kayak Gimbal Rod Holder: Episode 18[/nomedia]


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Critter,
I might be heading that way Sunday. Water levels pending,,


----------

